# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  WIP--Laundry Room reno

## Honorary Bloke

Okay Wendy, we'll see who gets finished first (probably you will).  :Rolleyes:   :Biggrin:   
SWMBO orderd up a renovated laundry room, and after leaning and staring for two years, I've finally started ("get it going or I'll not be responsible for the consequences" said SWMBO  :Eek:  ).  
Anyway, the room is about 4 metres by 2.5 metres. It had been wallpapered and removing the paper was a PITA and left the gyprock in a sad state, as you can see. (I hate wallpaper!  :Mad:  ) Decided to panel over it instead with a thin paneling (4mm). The chosen theme is somewhat rustic. 
Pic 1 gives you an idea of how the entire room looked before, with the wallpaper. (Did I mention I hate wallpaper?) 
Pic 2 is the old sink and benchtop removed to the garage. 
Pic 3 shows the new tiled benchtop in progress as well as the end wall which has been paneled. The panelling is 4mm tongue and groove southern pine put up in random lengths and attached with liquid nails and the occasional brad for stability whilst the glue dried. The powerpoint was changed (by me) using a new junction box shimmed to the proper depth and a GFCI point installed for safety. 
Pic 4 is the wall cabinet hung, as you see, with a french cleat. But for belts and suspenders I also screwed the top mounting strip to studs as well. The shelf is adjustable on 4mm shelf pins. The carcase and shelf are birch ply with poplar face frame and decorative shelf edge banding. 
Pic 5 shows the cabinet doors, which are poplar frames with 4mm birch ply flat panels in stopped dadoes. The doors are inset into the frame 10mm. 
All cabinet and door construction was done with loose tenons (Domino). No finish has yet been selected.

----------


## Honorary Bloke

The ironing centre. 
I mentioned this in another thread. It is installed into the wall between 2 studs and secured to the studs with screws through the sides. The carcase is oak ply and oak banding. The door is oak as well. 
Pic 1 shows (not too well, I couldn't get far enough away with the camera) the centre with door closed. 
Pic 2 shows the ironing board folded into the centre. 
Pic 3 shows the board ready for use. The small board above it is for ironing shirt sleeves and the like.  :Tongue:   
I will update this thread when (and if) things progress.

----------


## RufflyRustic

Hi Bob, 
I think you might win considering the great progress you've made already  :Biggrin:   
Great little storage cupboard - nice, simple and very neat. 
I love that ironing centre.  Any chance of some photos of your hinging for the two boards and the extra support for the big board? 
How long and wide is the big board? 
Is it supported by another leg at all?
how/Where is the iron stored?
How close/far away is the power for the iron?
What lighting do you have in the room so that you can see what you are ironing without having to move your head out of the way of the light?  :Rolleyes:  
Have you put a light in the top of the ironing centre? 
Yeah, you've certainly got my interest  :Smilie:   
cheers
Wendy

----------

